# Solved: X-Wing Alliance



## Obrusnine (Aug 15, 2011)

Recently, I've gotten interested in playing an oldie but a goodie again, X-Wing Alliance. I grabbed my disks and installed it over my mom's laptops network drive on my netbook and I thought I was ready to go. I started up the game.

New Problem: Okay, so I've found a way to increase my resolution through the use of xwahacker.exe from X-Wing Alliance Upgrade.

Problem is, I can only get the game to heighten it's resolution using 3D hardware mode. Problem with that? This happens!








Black pixels that block everything out so I can't see are most definitely bad. Does anyone know how to fix this?

*fixed*Problem is, my screen is 1366X768 resolution. The game runs by default on 640X480 and the game won't allow me to change it. So the game doesn't fill my screen and is instead a tiny little square. I decided to plug my netbook into my monitor that's at a much lower resolution. All of a sudden, the game filled my ENTIRE netbook screen as well as putting it up on the monitor. But the second I remove the monitor from the equation, it goes back to being a tiny square.

How would I replicate the effect I get from plugging my netbook into my monitor without plugging it into my monitor? I would hugely prefer to play X-Wing Alliance with the entire screen, XD*fixed*


----------



## Deviouz1 (Feb 21, 2012)

try this:

right click the games shortcut and go to properties. click the compatibility tab. put a check in the "run in 640x480 screen resolution" option. you may also want to play around with the other settings if things are a bit flaky.


----------



## Obrusnine (Aug 15, 2011)

I already tried that, the netbook doesn't upscale the image to fit my screen. The only circumstance in which it upscales the image to fit my screen is when it's plugged into the monitor. I can't play without an upscaled image, I'm on a netbook with an 11.6 inch screen, I can't see anything if the only resolution I can use in the game keeps it in a small 2 or so inch space on the center of my screen.

Also, what do you mean by flaky?


----------



## Deviouz1 (Feb 21, 2012)

ok, what OS are you using? and did you try changing your netbooks res to 640x480 before you started the game?


----------



## Obrusnine (Aug 15, 2011)

Windows 7, I'm running an Acer Aspire One AO-722-0473.

I did try that btw, the problem is that even if I lower the screens resolution, it doesn't automatically upscale the image to fit my native resolution without my monitor plugged in. So the regular screen also turns into a little square.


----------



## Obrusnine (Aug 15, 2011)

New problem! Check the thread!


----------



## Obrusnine (Aug 15, 2011)

Never mind, FINALLY it is done. Figured it out...


----------



## Deviouz1 (Feb 21, 2012)

cool.


----------



## altitudes (Feb 25, 2012)

mind sharing how you figured it out? I'm also running a laptop trying to get xwa to work with the exact same problem.


----------



## Obrusnine (Aug 15, 2011)

The black square problem is common among new Radeon and Nvidia Chipsets.

Download this RAR, extract it, and drop the .dll file inside X-Wing Alliances Primary Folder to make 3D Hardware mode work correctly, without the black square thing.
http://www.jkhub.net/project/get.php?id=1804

To eliminate music problems while this mode is enabled, run XWA in compatibility mode of Windows 98. Unfortunately, running in this compatibility mode will prevent you from using xwahacker.exe to upscale the resolution. Thankfully, you can still get it running at 1024X768, so it's not a tiny black square. You're just going to need to deal with the black bars on the side, otherwise, your music will play for a bit, then immediately start skipping and not stop until you exit to windows.

If you want to know where to get xwahacker.exe, just in-case you want to make use of it anyway and turn off your music, here is the link: http://xvt.uharc.net/download:xwahacker


----------

